# Massey Ferguson 12 motor



## HondaCR (Dec 11, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone knows what motor I can put on my massey Ferguson 12 instead of the stock hh120 Tecumseh motor because it is giving me nothing but problems


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello HondaCR, welcome to the forum.

If that Tecumseh engine is the original, that is a miracle! 

The only thing you really need on a replacement engine is the same shaft diameter and length. You can drill new holes for the motor mounts if necessary, and improvise as required to get the throttle cable, exhaust, etc., hooked up.


----------

